
Ask HN: How do I promote an app with little/no money? - ldom22
Hello everyone, I just developed an android app, and realized I know nothing about marketing. Without money, how would you go about promoting it?<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.appshopie.com
======
Amir6
Hey, You can get journalists, bloggers and you tube reviewers to review it.
Just send them an email or tweet and ask! Some might find it interesting and
do it. Especially the product reviews might find it cool when introducing new
products in batch (like best stuff for under 50$). Good Luck:)

